# problem z wejsciem na https://addons.mozilla.org/

## wodzik

dzis zauwazylem ze mam probelm z wejsciem na ta stronke. i to i w operze i w firefoxie. zamiast stronki wyswietla mi sie:

```
The URL you requested has been blocked. URL = invalid
```

 jakis czas temu tez mi nie trybilla mi stronka gmaila, ale cos pokombinowalem (nie pamietam czy ja cos przekompilowalem czy sie samo przekompilowalo przy -DNu world) i juz trybi. jednak dalej mam problem z niektorymi stronkami. podobne problemy mialem z overlayem arcon-portage (klik przekompilowalem openssl, potem zrobilem revdep-rebuild --library libcrypto.so.0.9.7 i revdep-rebuild --library libssl.so.0.9.7, tak jak sobie zazyczyl, ale dalej nie trybi ;/

----------

## timor

Możemy tylko zgadywać czemu akurat tylko ta strona, iptables, proxy, isp?

----------

## SlashBeast

Sprawdz przez jakieś publiczne proxy jak w3cache.icm.edu.pl:8080

----------

## wodzik

przez proxy tez nie trybi. iptables nie uzywam. neta mam w akademiku, wiec nie powinno byc problemow. wydaje mi sie ze to raczej cos z systemem, bo wczesniej mialem problemy z arcon-overlay, tez przez https walsnie.

----------

## timor

 *wodzik wrote:*   

> przez proxy tez nie trybi. iptables nie uzywam. neta mam w akademiku, wiec nie powinno byc problemow. wydaje mi sie ze to raczej cos z systemem, bo wczesniej mialem problemy z arcon-overlay, tez przez https walsnie.

 To jedyne co można Ci polecić i co powinno pomóc to powrót do w miarę standardowej konfiguracji.

----------

## wodzik

jaka to jest standardowa konfiguracja? bo ja praktycznie nic nie konfigurowalem z sieci. wtykam wtyczke, dostaje ip przez dhcp i smiga. z iptables nie korzystam. chyba bardziej standardowych ustawien nie moze byc.

----------

## timor

 *wodzik wrote:*   

> jaka to jest standardowa konfiguracja? bo ja praktycznie nic nie konfigurowalem z sieci. wtykam wtyczke, dostaje ip przez dhcp i smiga. z iptables nie korzystam. chyba bardziej standardowych ustawien nie moze byc.

 Miałem raczej na myśli wyrzucenie bibliotek z różnych overlay'i. Przypuszczam, że revdep-rebuild robiłeś i pewnie nic nie łapie?

----------

## wodzik

ale ze mnie debil. zaraz sprawdze czy na windzie dziala i bedzie wiadomo czy to wina systemu, czy dziwnie zrobionej sieci.

EDIT

firefox w wine ma to samo. potem jeszcze sprawdze na windzie.

----------

